# NICE piece of tail



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been workin on for my 1/5 scale cub on floats.









this is a big bird. really its yellow and everything.








the tail is 23.5 inches across.
Randall


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I see a Bud light in the background! 

Thats the Great planes kit isnt it? 

Built the Sig kit too, but I think the GP was a better kit.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

carl goldberg anniversary kit 80" wing. i should be able to do 3D with her. lol. the bud lite is what keeps me going.


i found an old ross twin for her. check it out. the carb stuck out the top of the cowl so i made a cowl induction hood for it . like my old camaro had. it has headers stickin out the bottom. sweet.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

here are the b.j. floats i built for it. they are 33 inches long. i will be glassing them and painting the tops yellow and the bottom white.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks justin. i picked this up today. its a new one in the box. these motors are a collectors item and hard to find. the one in the plane is used but runs good. i wanted a spare incase the one i have goes out. i found this one in jamaica new in the box. its on its way here now. now i will not have to try and retrofit another engine to this plane when or if it goes out. it should give me many years of enjoyable flight time now.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here she is just pieced together. and a size reference pic.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That is really looking great. Used to build models back in the dark ages but never attempted anything like that - very impressive.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Any new progress on the plane?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Here she is just pieced together. and a size reference pic.


Now the sanding part kicks in. Thats the part I hate the most.


----------

